# What are your LYC's open knitting hours?? Just curious



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

What are some of the names of your favorite LYS and what are their open knitting hours, just for a topic of discussion......

MINE: 
My favorite place to knit other than my own living room with a cup of tea is called A2Z Yarn, LLC located in the Franklin Arts Building (1001 Kingwood Street) in Brainerd, Minnesota.
LeAne, the owner, has the most knitter/crocheter friendly hours of any place I have heard of!! You can knit there ANY TIME THE STORE IS OPEN. Most other places I have visited have set hours and they aren't always my-schedule-friendly. Pictured is the knitting area open during A2Z Yarn, LLC's store hours.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

What a cozy set up. Most of our shops have a set evening for open knitting but there are always knitters sitting around with needles in hand. I've never stopped in any of them without there being knitters on hand working on their projects.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the sitting are. It says Come on in and knit a while LOL. It appears, by your2nd pic, that the store is located in an old high school? How cool that must be. What a creative use of an old building. Btw, there is only 1 really close LYS near where I live, and although not SO friendly they !o have an area open to sit n knit anytime.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

I like her setup!


----------



## knitnut50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks so much, Connie for posting this.
I am the Store owner.... LeAne

A2Z Yarn, LLC in Minnesota.
store hours are Monday - Friday 10 - 5 and Saturday 10-4.
I have open knit and crochet every day, anytime.
I teach knit and crochet lesson on the first and last Saturday of every month. We also play Bingo on the last Saturday of the month to win yarn and my Fiber Bucks (they spend just like a Dollar bill)
And we have Knit and Crochet a longs every 2-3 months.

The correct address is 1001 Kingwood Street, Suite 115
Brainerd, Minnesota 56401

I just purchased the store in December 2014. It is located in what used to be our junior high school. I went to school here in this same building, when I was in 7, 8 and 9th grades. I was glad when the Art Space company bought the building instead of tearing it down.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

knitnut50 said:


> Thanks so much, Connie for posting this.
> I am the Store owner.... LeAne
> 
> A2Z Yarn, LLC in Minnesota.
> ...


Congratulations! You really know how to make knitters feel at home. It looks so inviting & cozy. The Bingo giveaway is such a great & fun idea! Wish you had a chain of knitting stores like yours. It would be super nice to have a yarn shop like yours in my area. I'd be there a lot! Kudos to you!!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Yarnologists yarn shop in Winona,MN has open knitting during their open hours. They are also open later on Thursdays. They have a lovely area to sit, knit and visit with other knitters.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

My LYS is open 24/7 the reason being we don't have one around here so I mainly use the Internet. Sometimes I'm lucky and stumble across a market stall, then I go stupid and buy lbs of it because I can see the colours properly and feel the quality and softness of it.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

My LYS has open knitting all the time. They also have scheduled knitting groups on Wednesday night from 4 to 6 and Thursday night from 5 to 7. They remodeled a couple of years ago making it very inviting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

11:00am to 5:00 pm


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wish your store was in my area it looks so comfortable and inviting. My local yarn store is only open 3 days a week and only half days at best with most of the hours starting at midday or later and staying open until 9:00 PM which means driving home alone after dark. Booooooo


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm very lucky my LYS is open often. Knitters are welcome to sit and knit anytime unless there are classes taking up space. Sun 11-5, Mon-Tues 10-6, Wed 10-7:30, Thu-Fri 10-9, Sat 10-6


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

knitnut50 said:


> Thanks so much, Connie for posting this.
> I am the Store owner.... LeAne
> 
> A2Z Yarn, LLC in Minnesota.
> ...


That's it! I'm moving to Brainerd, Minnesota! I wish. It sounds so comfy and friendly. Love that fact that they recycled the school building into something fun.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish you much success and I predict that you will have it. It looks like entering someone's cozy family room to visit and knit. My LYS has a round table that seats TWO and the owner takes up that space with her stuff. Follows customers around if they touch the stuff and has awful hours. She complains that business is bad. Ya think?! The fact that you thanked your customer for her post says so much about your attention to making buyers want to come back.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

We finally got a LYS a couple of years ago; it will be closed within two weeks for reasons that shouldn't have been. We are not happy. I won't relate the reasons because of the legalities involved.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

A couple years ago we were in Fairhope, AL and stopped in to the Yarn Cottage. When you walk through the door you are greeted with 2 very comfy sofas and a coffee table. Everyone is welcome to sit and visit and knit/crochet any time during their hours of operation. They normally are not open on Sunday, but we were there when the town had it's Christmas walk so they were open.

http://theyarncottagefairhope.com/


----------

